# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  jel to ja pucam, ili... možda da me podržite? :)

## sorciere

u zadnje vrijeme kad se vozikam u kolonama - u autima koji su paralelno samnom - uočavam VEZANE RODITELJE i NEVEZANU DJECU.   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

danas na zagrebačkoj - auto SK registracije... roditelji naprijed vezani, sinko otraga - nevezan. toliko sam navlačila pojas, i lamatala rukama   :Mad:  , da su na kraju obratili pažnju na mene i moje signale. nakon toga - toliko su usporili - da su napravili kolonu iza sebe... 

vraćam se iz kc-a - a ono vw passat (neki crni karavan), i u njemu vesela obitelj. mama i tata vezani na prednjim sjedalima - a otraga dvoje MALIH skakuće po zadnjem sjedalu. ni traga ni glasa od autosjedalica  :shock: . nakon signalizacije mami - ona se uozbiljila, tata je gledao ravno.. i naravno - zaostao u koloni... nakon toga je opalio po gasu znatno više od dozvoljenih 60km...    :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

btw - na zadnjem dijelu auta je stavljena NALJEPNICA KOJA OZNAČAVA DJECU U VOZILU! 

VRIIIIIIIIIIIIISK!!!!!!!!

obraćate li pažnju na takve stvari? da li signalizirate - ili sam stvarno samo ja pukla... oće mi se neko pridružit u "signalizaciji"?   :Grin:  

pa kikicu sam vozila u AS davnih dana, i kad to nije bilo obavezno... nisam mogla zamisliti drukčije...

----------


## sorciere

nitko? ili gledaju samo oni kojima sam signalizirala....?

 :Laughing:

----------


## nikolicc

oooo, ja itekako primjećujem okolo djecu koja nisu vezana i nemaju sjedalica  :Crying or Very sad:  
i šiiiiizim
i puno mi puta dođe da se obratim roditeljima i to tako da izađem iz auta dok čekam na semaforu
ali to nikada ne napravim
na prste jedne ruke mogu nabrojati koliko sam tu kod nas vidjela djecu u sjedalicama
puno više sam viđala da djeca skakuću odozada(roditelji naravno naprijed vezani)
ili djeca naprijed u krilu :shock: 
ili djeca kod doktora nošena u sjedalicama ali od remena ni r  :Evil or Very Mad:  ( jer danas je moderno nositi djecu u sjedalici, a ne u onim demode košarama)

i kad vidim one MUP-ove plakate za pojaseve(kopčaš..) pitam se zašto ne naprave neke plakate koji bi upozoravali roditelje na posljedice nevezanja djece u sjedalicama

----------


## anledo

jos jedna puknuta ovdje

a stvarno sam neagresivna i odbijam petljati se u tudje odluke  :Laughing:  no sjedalice uvijek pokazujem i masem rukama na sve strane

nisam odustala ni nakon sto sam naletila na prilicno nabrijanog tipa koji je izasao na semaforu iz auta i dosao se obracunati...

ipak, to radim samo kad sam sama u autu ili sa djetetovim ocem (onda rjedje jer me on pila); ne riskiram nikada dok je Nuki u autu, ne mora gledati, ni slusati svadju ako do nje dodje   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## anledo

rijeđe
sad bih opsovala da se smije

----------


## Honey

Ako sebe ne vežu dobiju kaznu, a za klince nažalost nitko (policija) ne pita   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Jedino tako će se promijeniti način razmišljanja mnogih ljudi.

Kad sam jednu poznanicu upozorila da beba od 6 mjeseci i 7 kila (koja još ni ne sjedi) ne bi trebala sjediti okrenuta u smjeru vožnje, kak mora još uvijek sjediti kontra, sigurnost, nerazvijena kičmica, uvjeti (min. 9 kila, ustajanje, godina dana), pitala me samo HOĆU DOBIT KAZNU ZA TO?  :shock: Kad sam joj rekla da neće, ali da to radi zbog sigurnosti djeteta, nasmijala mi se u facu   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## anledo

pa kazna jest propisana (ako se ne varam i iznosi 500 kn) ali se vrlo cesto ne provodi...

ja kad popujem, odmah svima velim da su kazne ogromne  8)

----------


## Honey

Nikad nisam čula da je netko propisao kaznu za nevezano dijete.
Kao i mnogi zakoni, jedino ako se počne provoditi, nešto vrijedi.

----------


## sorciere

sad sam tek skužila da sam u autu imala tamno plavu jaknu, koja ima amblem tamo gdje dečkima obično stoji značka....   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

valjda su se zato micali...   :Laughing:

----------


## kloklo

Sorci   :Laughing:  

Ja još nikad nisam nepoznatima signalizirala u koloni, ali uredno maltretiram roditelje na parkingu vrtića...

Nažalost, uspjeh mi je jadan. Uglavnom me smatraju čudakinjom koja drami oko ničega i radi slona od buhe   :Sad:  
Redom me uvjeravaju da su jako dobro i pažljivi vozači, pa da će onda valjda nekim čudotvornim halo efektom i svi ostali vozači oko njih isto biti divni i krasni, te da posljedično nema šanse da se oni nađu u sudaru :/

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ne signaliziram, nekad mi dođe, ali se zbremzam
to je posao policije, takve bi samo kazna mogla potaknuti da drugačije razmišljaju
dok čekam tramvaj pristojno buljim ljudima u auto
rijetko je koje dijete u sjedalici
a u petak sam ostala kao pegla
tip ima u autu troje djece, naravno svi nevezani, i na maski kod volana drijema mačka
ostala sam  :shock: 
da ne spominjem da svaki drugi vozač ima mobitel u ruci
ma mi smo u banani što se tiče vozačke kulture i poštovanja pravila

----------


## Audrey

Ja sam prije koji tjedan vidjela kako se curica od svojih 3 godine vozi na suvozačevom mjestu STOJEĆI IZMEĐU MAMINIH NOGU  :shock: ! Mala je slobodno skakutala i ručicama udarala po volanu, šajbi...
Stajali smo na semaforu kraj njih i ja sam izbečila oči, odmahivala glavom i prestravljeno ih gledala. Mislim da je ta mama  skužila što joj pokušavam reći, ali samo se zapiljila pred sebe   :Sad:  .

----------


## mama_28

A ovo: kolega s posla vozi svoje dijete od rođenja u 0-13kg okrenuto naprijed, ispod podloženo ručnikićem, supruga se vozi naprijed. Na moju primjedbu o neispravnom načinu vezanja sjedalice, sigurnosti... odgovorio mi je da je njima tako lakše jer onda vide dijete! Kako smo uvijek parkirani jedno do drugog, primjetila sam to još pokoji put i poslala linkove na tekstove, ali situacija se ne mijenja... njima je to ok.

Jučer najnovije, čak je moja mama (koja se snebivala od činjenice što ja svoje dijete "u tome" mislim voziti iz rodilišta; naravno da sam ju educirala i za prvi rodjendan dobili smo autosjedalicu od bake i djeda  :Smile:  ) primjetila kako čovjek u nekom velikom karavanu vozi naprijed dvoje djece na suvozačevom sjedalu (po mojoj procjeni 3 i 5 godina +/-1 god.).

Imam potrebu reći, primjetiti, savjetovati... ali uglavnom govorim zidu. Ponekad primjetim, ponekad ne... Ako sami ne žele utjecati na moguću sigurnost svoje djece, može li im netko to nametnuti?! Ni zakon, dok god ga provode needucirane osobe.

----------


## sorciere

pa možda se netko posrami nakon što iz raznih automobila dobije iste  :shock:  :?   :Mad:   :Nope:   face.... 

ako time možemo utjecati na to da bar jedan roditelj stavi svoje dijete u sjedalicu, ili ga veže - već je puno. to je *jedno* sigurnije dijete *više*...

----------


## Anemona

Na veliku žalost u našem gradu viđam puno roditelja koji voze djecu ne samo ne vezanu, nego i na prvom sjedalu priljepljene nosom za staklo (prednje - gledaju van). Ne usudim se reagirati da mene netko ne zaljepi na prednje staklo, ako me razumijete.!?   :Sad:

----------


## sorciere

anemona - kužim...   :Sad:  

btw - ja istu signalizaciju upućujem i gospodi u plavim uniformama, kad im ne radi rotirka, i voze normalnom brzinom   :Grin:  .

----------


## upornamama

> Ako sebe ne vežu dobiju kaznu, a za klince nažalost nitko (policija) ne pita


Nažalost, mislim da je jedini način da se takvi roditelji "educiraju"  onaj da ih se mlatne po džepu. A trebali bismo se zapitati zašto to policija ne čini (sad je pravo-predizborno vrijeme).

----------


## pikulica

Ja ne signaliziram na cesti, ali kažem na parkingu, kaže i moj N nekim roditeljima ispred vrtića da ne voze djecu naprijed  :Laughing: 
 Mislim da su rjetki koji još voze u sjedalici dijete od 6 godina, mi smo freakovi čak i naši prijatelji na nas odmahuju rukom...
Neki sam dan onako lfinjak jednoj mami ispred lidla govorila da ne vozi bebu naprijed na sjedalu, a ona kao znam, znam ali nazad nema mjesta  :Mad: 
Ja bih uvela uvjetnu kaznu, tipa il kupi sjedalicu i dođi s računom i montiranom u policiju il plati kaznu..

----------


## sorciere

poštovani, zakonom je propisano:

2. Vozač osobnog automobila ne smije na prednjem sjedalu prevoziti osobu koja je pod utjecajem alkohola ili droga, dijete mlađe od 12 godina, niti na stražnjem sjedalu dijete mlađe od 5 godina, osim u slučaju kada na stražnjem sjedalu ima pričvršćenu dječju sjedalicu u kojoj dijete mora biti vezano
3. Novčanom kaznom od 500,00 kuna kaznit će se za prekršaj vozač i druga osoba koja postupi suprotno odredbama ovog članka

zašto policija ne kažnjava vozače koji voze djecu mlađu od 12 godina na prednjem sjedalu, odnosno na stražnjem - a da nisu vezana ili u autosjedalici??? 

pozdrav, 
xx


evo, ovo sam ja poslala mup-u, preko ove stranice:

http://www.mup.hr/1158.aspx

na lijevoj strani je okvirić u koji možete upisati svoje pitanje, mail adresu - i poslati. 

*ako dobiju više puta isto pitanje - možda se nešto pokrene... hajdemo pokušati    .*

----------


## pikulica

:Kiss:  Bravo sorci! I mi ćemo ih ovih dana priupitati  :Grin:

----------


## Školjkica

najgore je pred vrtićima (pred našim barem), dok sam još svoju vodila u vrtić (išle smo pješke ili kolicima) svaki dan sam se nagledavala takvih stvari da je to užas, nevezani, nevezani iza, nevezani ispred na suvozačevom, na vozačevom (tata ponosno uči voziti trogodišnjeg sina auto) na skuteru po dvoje klinaca s tatom (svi troje bez kacige, iako im ni kaciga ne bi pomogla da padnu)
Jedini koji bi možda vezali klince su oni najmanji jasličari i to ako bi jedan roditelj došao po njih, inače uvijek ga neko drži iza. 
Mislim da bi na prste mogla izbrojat tko se vozio vezan.
Ja isto uvijek blejim ko ovca u tuđe aute i gledam ko vozi nevezanu djecu, al iskreno mislim da od toga ništa, jer ako im kažeš pa odmahuju ili imaju neke svoje argumente, kako će promjeniti svoj stav samo od zgroženog pogleda

----------


## sorciere

> kako će promjeniti svoj stav samo od zgroženog pogleda


ajde i ti pošalji mail mup-u... možda ćemo se manje zgražati   :Grin:  .

tekst imaš, link imaš - samo copy-paste....   :Wink:

----------


## martinaP

Gledam često s balkona roditelje koji dovoze/odvoze djecu iz vrtića. Dosta ih ima AS, ali su djeca u njima uglavnom nevezana   :Sad:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

meni je mama Vanjine frendice (4 godine, mislim frendica, ne mama) rekla da su sjedalece samo marketinški trik, da je malo surfala i da je to samo igra proizvođača sjedalica, čak mi je spomenula neku studiju, čekam da mi da link da baš vidim što je to
naravno da nemaju sjedalicu, kaže da je dijete jednako sigurno kad je vezano na zadnjem sjedalu
kad sam joj rekla za opasnost da se tako malo dijete veže bar bez bustera, radi toga što pojas ide preko vrata, rekla je da vežu središnjim pojasom, samo preko nogu

----------


## kajsa

poslala mail 
 :D

----------


## sorciere

> poslala mail 
>  :D


to su dva   :Grin:  ... ostali? možda će odgovoriti ako ih dobiju barem 10   :Wink:

----------


## bobaibeba

Evo,i ja ću poslati jer me isto izluđuje kad su roditelji naprijed vezani a djeca otraga skakuću!
Ja mislim da smo u Duga Resi Honey i ja jedine koje vežemo svoje malce u AS   :Sad:  
A kad nekome objašnjavam zašto uglavnom me gledaju kao da sam poludila!

----------


## tweety

sorč, prava tema da isplačem svoju tugu!

Jučer se vozim, iza jednog berlinga, ima neku ptičicu zalijepljenu na sebi i rodinu naljepnicu (Dijete u autu).
I takooo bila je neka lijepa muzika na radiu, ja uljuljkana u još ljepše misli, zabavlja me ta ptičica, a veseli pogled na naljepnicu i pomisao da je u tom autu netko tko je sigurno pravilno vezan.
I razmišljam kako jedva čekam slijedeći pregled, .....i sjetim se kako veselo brojimo koliko smo sjedalica taj put "poštelale",....i mislim si kako je lijepo raditi sa veselom ekipom autosjedaličara,.......i mislim si kako rado prenosimo saznanja o važnosti autosjedalica......a onda put je berlingića i mene odveo u različitim smjerovima.... i primjetim ja da mama drži dječaka polegnutog u naručju, a sjedalica zijapi prazna.
Hm.....kako tužno, pomislila sam si. I pomislila sam čemu im služi ona lijepa fuksijasto narnčasta naljepnica.....mda.....valjda da druge upoziri da paze na njihovo dijete.

----------


## bobaibeba

Poslala!

----------


## tweety

nismo poštelale, nego poštelali

----------


## sorciere

> Poslala!


 :D  :D  jeeeeeeeej!!!!!!!   :Grin:

----------


## zvjerka

1.U našem vrtići ima jedan roditelj koji već 2 godine dolazi motorom po
   djete :shock: . 
2. Poznanici je muž prometni policajac i nikada ne  voze u 
   sjedalici (oboje imaju VSS). :? 

3. Gledaju me ko čudo jer mi ni metra bez sjedalice.

Uglavnom ja više vidim djece koje divljaju po autu nego što su vezani u AS.

----------


## anjica

poslala   :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

evo copy paste i ja tekst  :Embarassed:  , jer mi je balerina na rukama, a da me to jedi, jedi me.

----------


## MGrubi

8)

----------


## ana.m

Evo i ja poslala   :Smile:

----------


## AndrejaMa

Ja stalno sve na to upozoravam, i poznate i nepoznate, ali...

Ali koliko sam   :Rolling Eyes:   evo događaja:
idemo u subotu kupiti još jednu sjedalicu, jer nikako na funkcioiramo samo s jednom za Mateja. I tako kupimo mi sjedalicu...
Na zadnjem sjedalu Petar u svojoj, Matej u svojoj (pravilno vezani ), ali gepek dupkom pun i MM stavi sjedalicu na prednje sjedalo (i veže ju ), a ja komantiram, joj samo da me ne vidi netko tko razmišlja kao ja (i vi) jer će reći: vidi, voze djete na prednjem sjedalu...

Sjedalica montirana u mom autu, isprobat ćemo danas.

----------


## MalaSirena

Često vidim takve situacije, nekoliko puta sam se i sama u njima našla jer nemamo auto, a ne mogu baš svuda i u svakoj situaciji nositi sjedalicu  :/ (dobro, nije mi palo na pamet voziti dijete na prednjem sjedalu, na volanu, na motoru, na sjedalici nezavezanog i sl.). 

Ne govorim nikom ništa jer smatram da ne bih time apsolutno ništa postigla. Mislim da rješenje leži jedino u tome da se počne provoditi zakon od strane policije.

Sorci   :Kiss:

----------


## ivana7997

> *Zahvaljujemo se* na Vašem pitanju. *Pokušati ćemo* odgovoriti u što kraćem roku.


ajoj

----------


## zvjerka

I ja poslala.

----------


## Dia

hm...ja mislim da u mom mjestu samo mi i jos jedna family (mama takoder iz zg) imamo AS
kad dode hrpa turista, cak i sa registracijama EU, ista prica, djeca rijetko kad vezana...
uglavnom skakucu po prednjem sicu, zaljepljena na sofersajbu, strava   :Crying or Very sad:  

tweety...gledam ja jedan dan kako izlazi jedna mama iz trajekta sa djetetom vezanim u marami, wow sigurno je neka "roda" ja pomislim, kad ona sjeda napred na suvozacevo sjedalo, tako sa bebom 

ja sam bas razmisljala zbog cega nema na hak-ovoj stranici nista o AS, ima sastrane "oprez, djeca u prometu", mozda bi bilo dobro zamoliti i njih da stave neki banner, ipak puno ljudi gleda njihov web

----------


## Arwen

sorci tnx   :Kiss:  
poslan još jedan upit

u mom malom mistu sam ja jedina čudakinja koja svoje dite od 6g i 27kg
i 126cm veže i to još uvijek u boosteru s naslonom,ali ntko ništa ne
komentira
barem ne meni   :Grin:

----------


## Riana

šaljem  :Smile:

----------


## inga

Poslala.
Precesto vidim djecu kako skakucu po autu. I moj necak tako.   :Sad:  
Probala sam natuknuti o sigurnosti, ali nista.

----------


## Romina

ja sam prošli tjedan vidjela djecu od 2g  da sjede mami u krilu.prvi par je sjedio naprijed a drugi iza

----------


## macka

i ja poslala.

 :Love:

----------


## upornamama

Poslala

----------


## mama.st

Meni nema nikakve koristi od gledanja i upozoravanja, pravljenja raznih «faca» i spominjanja vezanja, a kamoli autosjedalice. Zato jer oni mene čudno gledaju! Mogu se ja iščuđavati koliko god hoću i mogu brojati nevezanu djecu po parkinzima vrtića ili šoping centara koliko god ih ima, ali - ti roditelji su uvjereni da oni ispravno rade i nije ih briga za autosjedalicu. Mogu im ja, ili bilo tko, danima objašnjavati i uvjeravati u sigurnost i sve ostalo, ali ne daju se. Žalosno, ali istinito. Zato sam ja odustala od gledanja drugih i brojanja autosjedalica. 

Ti ljudi koji djecu voze bez autosjedalice mene gledaju kako to ja maltretiram dijete vežući ga u autosjedalici i šta ja to stalno premještam sjedalicu iz jednog auta u drugi. Ali ne dam se i uporna sam! Tko želi nešto saznati, kažem mu, dam mu brošure koje sam dobila na pregledu autosjedalice i pokazujem svojim primjerom. Po mom mišljenju rješenje je edukacija (ovo što Roda radi, svaka čast!), pa kazne od strane policije, pa spominjanje po novinama, pa jedan po jedan…

----------


## upornamama

Brzi su, stigao mi je odgovor:




> Poštovani,
> 
> Obavještavamo vas da smo i vaš i sve ostale jednake upite zaprimili i
> proslijedili nadležnom odjelu, te ćemo vam odgovoriti čim nam odjel dostavi
> odgovor.
> 
> S poštovanjem,
> Odjel za odnose s javnošću

----------


## litala

meni nista nije doslo  :/

----------


## ana.m

Nisu ni meni odgovorili   :Mad:

----------


## retha

> rekla da su sjedalece samo marketinški trik, da je malo surfala i da je to samo igra proizvođača sjedalica, čak mi je spomenula neku studiju, čekam da mi da link da baš vidim što je to


Ovu bedastocu sam i ja cula..i ostala  :?  :shock:  i nisam znala kaj na to odgovorit..svi moji argumenti za AS su odleprsali i trebalo mi je 10 sekundi da se priberem sebi.
Sjedalica koju doticni ljudi koriste izgleda grozno zdrmano, a tak je i privezana, naravno da sam odbila Bubu u tome voziti i ispala frikusa.
*aleksandra70vanja*, ako ikad do'te dode taj mili linkic molim te proslijedi.

----------


## MGrubi

> Ovu bedastocu sam i ja cula..i ostala  :?  :shock:  i nisam znala kaj na to odgovorit..svi moji argumenti za AS su odleprsali i trebalo mi je 10 sekundi da se priberem sebi.i.


ja sam našla protuotrov za to:
remen kod odraslog čovjeka može značiti razliku između lakše i teže ozljede
autosjedalica za bebu znači razliku između života i smrti

----------


## sorciere

> Brzi su, stigao mi je odgovor:
> 
> Poštovani,
> 
> Obavještavamo vas da smo *i vaš i sve ostale jednake upite zaprimili* i
> proslijedili nadležnom odjelu, te ćemo vam odgovoriti čim nam odjel dostavi
> odgovor.
> 
> S poštovanjem,
> Odjel za odnose s javnošću


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

da mi je bilo vidjet face kad su primili brdo istih mailova...

meni nisu odgovorili, ali ako nekom odgovore - pliz objavite ovdje...   :Wink:

----------


## litala

ni meni nikakvog odgovora u inboxu, al mozda sam jednom rukom i nesto krivo odkljucala u svojoj mail adresi, a zivo me zanima odgovor odgovornih...  :/

----------


## Honey

> upornamama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Brzi su, stigao mi je odgovor:
> 
> Poštovani,
> 
> Obavještavamo vas da smo *i vaš i sve ostale jednake upite zaprimili* i
> proslijedili nadležnom odjelu, te ćemo vam odgovoriti čim nam odjel dostavi
> ...


Ja sam poslala, ali sam još nešto dodala, tako da im ne bude dosadno čitati jedno te isto   :Laughing:

----------


## Tiwi

Ja ne lamatam rukama i ne išćuđavam se prenapadno jer sam nekoliko puta bila svjedok ljutitih i agresinioh vozača koji izlaze iz svojeg vozila, otvore vrata nekog tko im je "stao na žulj" ili "digao živac" opale ga šakom i vrate se natrag. A ja sam gotovo uvijek s djetetom u autu, pa me tog fakat strah. 
Ali maltretiram policiju   :Grin:  , zovem ih na telefone, gnjavim u emisijama, šaljem mailove .. 
I sad sam poslala na ovaj link, ali nisam copy paste jer mislim da je bolje napisati nešto svojim riječima. 

Ali da sam zgrožena, jesam. Odbijam prevoziti dijete izvan AS. Ne dozvoljavam nikome da vozi moje dijete, a kamoli bez AS. Ako ne možemo u AS, ne moramo uopće. I solim pamet i maltretiram sve oko sebe koje poznajem, koliko je važno prevoziti dijete pravilno vezano. Možda bar malo moje gnjavaže ostane nekome u podsvijesti. 

No, mislim da bi bilo puno efikasnije da recimo HAK opali žestoku kampanju na TV s brutalnim spotovima a istovremeno policija opali SVE koje uhvate na (ne)djelu - po novčaniku!

----------


## Vishnja

Svakodnevno srecem porodice "nevezanih", i napred i pozadi, sa decom koja skacu ispred sofersajbne, koja sede na zadnjoj polici. Obicno ne komentarisem, jer vidim da nema efekta. 
Znam i da smo neobicni svima iz okoline, pa cak i mm-ovim roditeljima, zbog toga sto su princezice (8 i 4,5) uredno vezane u boosterima pozadi, uvek i bez izuzetka.
Po dzepu i samo po dzepu, to je razumljiv jezik za takvu vrstu neodgovornih i samo to ih moze naterati da svojoj deci pruze neophodnu sigurnost u voznji!

----------


## Deaedi

U mojoj ulici ima 9 djece od 3mj do 8g i samo se moja H vozi u AS. I mi ispadamo cudaci.   :Rolling Eyes:   Nikakvi argumenti ne nalaze na plodno tlo.

----------


## Riana

> No, mislim da bi bilo puno efikasnije da recimo HAK opali žestoku kampanju na TV s brutalnim spotovima a istovremeno policija opali SVE koje uhvate na (ne)djelu - po novčaniku!



zgleda da samo to pali

----------


## litala

u nasem vrticu ima upisano 28 djece.

jedino leo i noa su uvijek i bez iznimke u as.

ima ih nekoliko koji as u autu imaju, al ili ne koriste uopce ili "cuvaju" za dulje relacije...


ostalo - rasuti teret   :Sad:

----------


## Honey

> Poštovani,
> 
> Obavještavamo vas da smo vaš, kao i sve identične jučerašnje upite proslijedili nadležnom odjelu, te ćemo vam odgovoriti čim nam odjel dostavi odgovor.
> 
> S poštovanjem,
> Odjel za odnose s javnošću


Kad će taj nadležni odjel smisliti nešto smisleno?
I zašto svima pišu da su primili identične upite, zar misle da mi ne znamo jedni za druge   :Laughing:

----------


## tibica

MM se jednom skoro potukao s tipom koji je dijete držao u krilu dok je vozio. Ja s trbuhom do zuba, osjetljiva na sve i svašta kad sam tzo vidjela  :shock:  a on na kočnicu i van iz auta.

----------


## ivana7997

> Kad će taj nadležni odjel smisliti nešto smisleno? 
> I zašto svima pišu da su primili identične upite, zar misle da mi ne znamo jedni za druge


a ne znam, mozda mi njima trebamo napisati da smo svi primili identican odgovor i da ih podsjecamo da jos uvijek cekamo....

----------


## retha

> retha prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ovu bedastocu sam i ja cula..i ostala  :?  :shock:  i nisam znala kaj na to odgovorit..svi moji argumenti za AS su odleprsali i trebalo mi je 10 sekundi da se priberem sebi.i.
> 
> 
> ja sam našla protuotrov za to:
> remen kod odraslog čovjeka može značiti razliku između lakše i teže ozljede
> autosjedalica za bebu znači razliku između života i smrti


Ma u tom trenutku se nisam uopce snasla.. Bas sam kasnije bila i ljuta i tuzna sto sam tak zanijemila ko neka blentaca.

----------


## anjica

> Poštovani,
> 
> Obavještavamo vas da smo vaš, kao i sve identične jučerašnje upite proslijedili nadležnom odjelu, te ćemo vam odgovoriti čim nam odjel dostavi odgovor.
> 
> S poštovanjem,
> Odjel za odnose s javnošću
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


meni se nisu udostojili niti odgovoriti  :Mad:

----------


## clio180

poslala i ja!!! i to dvaput!!!  :D

----------


## sorciere

ajmo curice, ajmo dječaci...   :Grin:  

stranica na kojoj se može poslati poruka:

http://www.hak.hr/contact.aspx?pageID=59&status=1

nemam inspiraciju (umorna  :/ ), ali dajte dodajte nešto... 




poštovani, ovih dana veća grupa majki uputila je mailom (pojedinačno) pitanje mup-u. pitanje je bilo ovakvo:

"poštovani, zakonom je propisano: 

2. Vozač osobnog automobila ne smije na prednjem sjedalu prevoziti osobu koja je pod utjecajem alkohola ili droga, dijete mlađe od 12 godina, niti na stražnjem sjedalu dijete mlađe od 5 godina, osim u slučaju kada na stražnjem sjedalu ima pričvršćenu dječju sjedalicu u kojoj dijete mora biti vezano 
3. Novčanom kaznom od 500,00 kuna kaznit će se za prekršaj vozač i druga osoba koja postupi suprotno odredbama ovog članka 

zašto policija ne kažnjava vozače koji voze djecu mlađu od 12 godina na prednjem sjedalu, odnosno na stražnjem - a da nisu vezana ili u autosjedalici???"


nismo sve dobile odgovor - ali on je glasio:

"Poštovani, 

Obavještavamo vas da smo i vaš i sve ostale jednake upite zaprimili i 
proslijedili nadležnom odjelu, te ćemo vam odgovoriti čim nam odjel dostavi odgovor. 

S poštovanjem, 
Odjel za odnose s javnošću"

kako na vašim stranicama uredno blinka "vozači oprez, ne zaboravite, i vaše dijete je sudionik u prometu" - smatram da biste mogli / trebali pokrenuti bar neku edukativnu akciju kako bi se needuciranim, ali često i neodgovornim roditeljima - skrenula pažnja na sigurnost njihove djece. 

naime, gotovo je tragično vidjeti uredno vezane roditelje na prednjem sjedalu, i djecu koja skakuću na zadnjem - bez autosjedalice, i bez pojasa...

srdačan pozdrav,
xx

----------


## sorciere

zaboravih napisati: ja sam ovo poslala   :Grin:

----------


## mišica

ubacujem se da kažem da sam nekidan na semaforu u autu do nas vidjela mamu i tatu svezane. dečko od cca 3 godine STOJI IZMEĐU NJIHOVIH SJEDALA a autosjedalica kraj njega ZJAPI PRAZNA  :shock:  :shock: .
Toliko sam buljila u njih da su se okrenuli k nama i onda sam pokazala na našeg mališu u sjedalici pa na njihovo dijete. gledali su me kao da sam s marsa pala.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ja sam prilično ponosna na svoj uspjeh (a još više sretna što se jedan mali dječak vozi sigurno) - naime, uspjela sam preobratiti jednu osobu iz obitelji koja je prvo dijete vozila nevezano na zadnjem sjedištu, ponekad čak i na prvom, ponekad je dijete na pola visilo s prozora i tako to... Njezino drugo dijete od početka se vozi u našoj bivšoj AS 0-13 kg  :Smile:  , pravilno instaliranoj i sad joj je nezamislivo da ijednom bude izvan...

Sorci, ja te potpuno razumijem. Jako sam rigorozna po pitanju AS, često se raspravljam s prijateljicama koje ih koriste, ali ponekad čine iznimke na kraćim relacijama... Ja malog vežem i od parka do doma, 100 metara.

MUP će i od mene dobiti ljubavno pismo.  :Razz:

----------


## sorciere

ajde pišite i hak-u   :Grin:  .

----------


## upornamama

> ajde pišite i hak-u   .


A usput možete i peticiju potpisati:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...301&highlight=

----------


## (maša)

meni svi na odgovor da je u AS najsigurniji i da će tamo biiti do 7-e godine...govore pa tko će kupovat tolike AS  :?  :? 

kad kažem da nikad ne bi dijete kao moja susjeda vozila na prednjem sjedalu u krilu (beba sad ima 4 mjeseca) ..odgovor je pa oni si ne mogu priuštit...a onih 6000 za drugo dijete od Grada, a 2400 od HZZO-a...i ne mogu odvojit 1000 kn a ima i jeftinijih za AS....

zar je jedan mali život jeftinij od AS....ili 4 AS koliko ih se promjeni u tih 7 godina.

baš me naljute i ja sve  kažem al ispadnem luda na kraju....

----------


## mama courage

> Kad će taj nadležni odjel smisliti nešto smisleno? 
> I zašto svima pišu da su primili identične upite, zar misle da mi ne znamo jedni za druge
> 			
> 		
> 
> a ne znam, mozda mi njima trebamo napisati da smo svi primili identican odgovor i da ih podsjecamo da jos uvijek cekamo....


eh, upravo to.   :Grin:  

bas cu pitati ove moje _kolege murjake_ što oni na to vele.  8)

----------


## Dia

> zar je jedan mali život jeftinij od AS....ili 4 AS koliko ih se promjeni u tih 7 godina.


ja pitam: a koliko kosta zivot tvog djeteta?

----------


## anchi

Poslala i ja. Trudim se educirati, ali uglavnom me nitko ne šljivi...  :Sad:

----------


## rokoc

Draga tweety,

već dugo pratim ovaj forum i zbilja sam veliki pobornik autosjedalica, naime ja sam ona mama iz berlinga s ptičicom. Jako me pogodilo da sam ispala neodgovorna mama ili jedna od onih koja ne vozi dijete u sjedalici. Moj je Roko bio uvijek u sjedalici do unazad 2 tjedna kada je počeo histerizirati i nikako ga nisam mogla ugurati u nju. U zadnja 2 mjeseca užasno povraća i na najkraćoj relaciji čak i onoj od 10 min, a sada se histerično baca i ne možemo ga niti suprug niti ja ugurati u nju. Ja se točno sjećam tebe kada si me gledala zabezeknuto i najrađe bi ti bila rekla zašto je on meni u krilu ali to nije bilo moguće. Ako mi ikako možete pomoći kojim savjetom kakao da mu bude manje zlo u sjedalici bila bih vam zahvalna.  :Smile:  Rado bih došla i ovu subotu na montiranje sjedalica jer smo mu kupili i novu sjedalicu koju je naravno odmah ispovraćao pa čisto da provjerim da li smo ju suprug i ja dobro smontirali.

----------


## MGrubi

sigurno nema problem s vožnjom tj. mučninom koja ona može izazvati?

a da držite neko vrijeme AS u kući, da se lagano privikava, pa se igraš s njim u AS
moja je neko vrijeme jako protestirala .. no prešli smo preko toga s igrom, sad se sama penje u AS

----------


## rokoc

ma sve sam već probala, kupili smo i novu sjedalicu i igrali se u kući i govorili smo kako je super i lijepa, ali u autu je druga priča , tako se uzruja da mislim da će mu pozliti, ako ipak pristane na sjedalicu  onda ne smije jesti ništa par sati prije vožnje jer mu je automatski zlo. Najveći mi je problem ujutro jer mu ne smijem dati ništa prije vrtića a on voli popiti toplo mlijeko kad se probudi, ako mu dam povraća nakon par minuta vožnje. Sad mu dam nakokon što izađemo iz auta prije nego uđemo u vrtić pa to nekako funkcionira, ali sad mi je i dodatni problem što neće u sjedalicu. To me zbilja  jako optererćuje i u užasnoj sam panici kad nije u sjedalici, a nekad zbilja moramo otići nekamo s autom, kao i onaj put kad nas je vidjela Tweety i zgranula se na nas   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mama courage

možda griješim... al moja je nedavno imala običaj kad plače iz nekog razloga praviti grimase, tj izazivati sebe na povraćanje... nekako duboko kašljati i gutati kao da je željela da namjerno povrati. ja sam na svu sreću uspjela to u 2-3 puta suzbiti na oštar način rekavši joj da to ne radi, jer sam točno shvatila što pokušava. ona kad bi shvatila da je kužim, onda bi preokrenula priču i rekla da ju grlo boli i da bi malo nešto popila   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  

iskreno rečeno ne znam kako ti pomoći, nadam se da ćeš naći neko rješenje.  :Love:  treba samo znati biti tvrdoglaviji nego djete   :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

aaaaaaaaaaaaa... dijete - naravno. damn, što nema edita!

----------


## rokoc

E, i on počne raditi grimase, pa onda počne gutati, ako na vrijeme stanemo i izađemo van iz auta bude ok, a ako ne onda povraća. Nadam se da će s vremenom proći, sad mi je lakše da sam se barem malo izjadala, jer mi je bilo zbilja grozno kad sam pročitala da se piše o meni kao nekom neodgovornom roditelju koji ne stavlja dijete u AS, a ja sve maltretiram o važnosti AS

----------


## mama courage

:Love:  ne daj se... i budi dosljedna - njega nitko ne pita za mišljenje hoće li ili neće u sjedalicu (znam da je to lako reći).. ovo s davanjem mlijeka nakon dolaska je super ideja. trebaš mu dati do znanja da koliko god on izmotavao i smišljao, da se ti mozes izmotavati još više hehe   :Grin:  

sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## rinama

Ja znam što znaći kad ti je zlo u vožnji. I dan danas ako nisam vozać strašno mi je mućno u autu i nesmijem se okretati ili nešto čitati za vrijeme vožnje. Smetaju mi oni mirišljavi borići u autu. Moj D.je te mućnine oćito naslijedio od mene i on dok je još doma i kad se sjeti da se mora voziti u autu od MM-a, već mu je mućno i ide mu na povraćanje. Za sada mu nije zlo u mojem Puntaću, ali ja nemam ni boriće, niti dozvoljavam da se u autu puši, uvijek prije vožnje dobro proluftam auto.
Uvijek vozim lagano, bez naglog kretanja i koćenja, jer znam da i to tjera na povraćanje. U zavoje ulaziti polagano i naravno kad je dijete fiksno u sjedalici, svezano, uvijek lakše podnese vožnju. Ponekad i preveliko uzbuđenje zbog odlaska negdje rezultira mučninom. Već kod prve djetetove najave da mu je mućno, treba stati, ugasiti auto, prošetati na zraku. Treba djetetu vjerovati da mu je stvarno zlo, a ne kako su moji starci meni govorili: "evo strpi se još do ovog zavoja, pa do onog drugog, pa do onog trećeg...uh,mrzila sam ići na more baš zbog vožnje. Znaći samo lagano, nježno s djetetom, puno strpljenja i živaca i bit će sve ok.

----------


## anchi

Dosljednost svakako. A možda mu je dosadno u autu? V obavezno mora imati nešto u ručici (igračkica ili nešto slično), a vrlo često pjevamo i radimo kazalište sa onim lutkama koje se mogu nataknuti na ruku. Usprkos tome, ima i urlaone, ali se nedamo smest...  :Grin:  
A možda mu je stvarno zlo kao što rinama kaže. Onda stvarno nemam savjet...

----------


## rokoc

Ali ja mislim da je njemu zbilja zlo,  i da autosjedalicu povezuje s povraćanjem i da zato ne želi u nju.

----------


## rinama

Ovo jutarnje mlijeko je i mojem sinu jako smetalo, pa samo prešli ili na neki lagani čaj, a mlijeko ostavljali za malo kasnije ili se ustati ranije, da dijete lagano u miru pojede dorućak, da mu se slegne i da se podrigne kak spada, pa tek onda u auto. Hebate, dok sve to skup riješiš oko djece, a da bude kak spada ja već izgledam ko sova, oći ko pepeljare :shock:  od nespavanja, kosa rasčupana s tri prsta izrasta, neizdepilirana...koma,fakat nije lako biti mama.

----------


## rinama

> Ali ja mislim da je njemu zbilja zlo,  i da autosjedalicu povezuje s povraćanjem i da zato ne želi u nju.


I ja tak mislim i moraš mu vjerovati, jer ako je do sad većinom povraćao dok je bio u njoj, onda jadan misli da će opet i sve se vrti u krug.
Neznam, probaj nekako, možda poneka igra u autu dok je auto na parkingu, možda da zajedno vežete bebu ili medu u sjedalicu, možda da pitate bebu jel joj lijepo u sjedalici, jel ju kaj smeta...neznam, jedino kaj znam da vam nije lako.

----------


## rokoc

Zbilja nam nije lako :/

----------


## mama courage

> Ali ja mislim da je njemu zbilja zlo,  i da autosjedalicu povezuje s povraćanjem i da zato ne želi u nju.


možda ne podnosi mlijeko  :? ni ja nikad nisam mogla ujutro piti mlijeko. prestani s mlijekom i polako ga (kao što reče rimama) ponovo privikavaj da voznja u autu ne mora biti mučna (u bilo kojem smislu riječi). dosljednost i strpljenje   :Heart:  

ispričavam se što sam pogrešno shvatila ovo s mučninom.

----------


## rokoc

[možda ne podnosi mlijeko Confused ni ja nikad nisam mogla ujutro piti mlijeko. prestani s mlijekom i polako ga (kao što reče rimama) ponovo privikavaj da voznja u autu ne mora biti mučna (u bilo kojem smislu riječi). dosljednost i strpljenje Heart

ispričavam se što sam pogrešno shvatila ovo s mučninom.
/quote]

 ma nema frke, a što mogu probat ću na sve načine da mu olakšam, mlijeko sam totalno izbacila prije vožnje, probat ću se igrati s njim u autu dok je sparkiran, pa možda nešto upali, hvala curke  :Smile:

----------


## Ailish

rokoc evo jedan   :Love:  od mene koja patim od mučnine a i obje cure, plus se mlađa ne voli voziti nikako, tj. biti zavezana

kaj da ti velim, često mi je draže ići nekamo javnim prijevozom nego autom  :Raspa:  

i da, jednom sam vozila dijete van AS jer je iz iste curila bljuvotina, bolje da ne ulazim u detalje

ne znam koliko ti je staro dijete, možda bi mu mogla dati Dramine - moja doktorica je rekla da je OK sa 2 godine i ja sam počela davati za duže vožnje (četvrtinu tablete, zdrobljeno)... slani štapići isto malo pomažu...

----------


## fegusti

ja sam jedna od preobraćenih.
prvo sam dijete vozila u as do 2,5 god i to tako da je bila vezana samo oko kukova, a ramena su joj bila slobodna i bilo je puno iznimki.
nedavno sam gledala snimku napravljenu kada je imala cca 2 god. putovali smo u italiju.
as uredno vezana za sic, a dijete se igra pored nje u prostoru između sjedala. pravi rasuti teret (litala, dopao mi se taj izraz)! :shock: 
bilo mi je to tako normalno i prihvatljivo. neće se, valjda, baš nama desiti sudar! :/ 
drugo dijete uredno prikujem u as i trudit ću se to čini čim duže. priznajem, bilo je par iznimki.  :Embarassed:  
ni sebe nisam vezivala do nedavno, ali su mi dosadile primjedbe koje mi je kći upućivala u svakoj zajedničkoj vožnji.
sada se osjećao kao da sam gola ako ne vežem pojas.

zaključak 1): dosađivanje i uporno ponavljanje i ukazivanje na pogreške kada-tad će uroditi plodom!
zaključak 2): zahvalna sam ovom forumu na osvještenju!  :Kiss:

----------


## sorciere

> Draga tweety,već dugo pratim ovaj forum i zbilja sam veliki pobornik autosjedalica, naime ja sam ona mama iz berlinga s ptičicom.


draga - za ovo ti se   :Naklon:  ...
malo ih je koji bi to priznali.  :Wink:  

osim što mlijeko treba definitivno izbaciti (meni se kikica skoro ugušila, jer nisam imala gdje stati) - da li si probala nabaviti male narukvice protiv mučnine? 

kikici je često bilo zlo (ne u AS, ali u vozilu). pila je dramine, a sad je prešla na narukvice. dogodi joj se čak da ih zaboravi staviti   :Grin:  .

----------


## rokoc

> osim što mlijeko treba definitivno izbaciti (meni se kikica skoro ugušila, jer nisam imala gdje stati) - da li si probala nabaviti male narukvice protiv mučnine?


ma sve sam već isprobala, već sam luda, narukvice smo kupili još prošle godine, nosi ih i fora su mu, voli ih, ali izgleda da je najveći problem to mlijeko. Izbacit ću ga skroz prije bilo kakve vožnje. Roko ima 2 godine i u zadnjih godinu dana mu je jako zlo u autu. Što se tiče Dramina, ne mogu mu ih davati svaki dan za kratke relacije, davala sam  mu ih kada smo išli na more i to je nekako funkcioniralo.

----------


## sorciere

dramine su čista droga...   :Sad:   nužno zlo...

mlijeko svakako izbaci, možda se situacija poboljša i bez dramina   :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ancica

Moja necakinja jako dugo nije smjela piti niti jesti mlijecne proizvode prije puta. U suprotnom bi obavezno povratila. I ovako joj je bilo mucno ali bar ne bi letilo van.

----------


## rokoc

Hvala vam cure na savjetima, sada mi je puno lakše, jutros kada sam pročitala ovaj post i skužila da se piše o meni, kao groznom roditelju koji ne brine o sigurnosti svoga djeteta, pao mi je mrak na oči. Cijeli sam se dan užasno osječala, sada mi je puno lakše kad sam objasnila situaciju i naišla na vaše razumijevanje  :Love:

----------


## Ancica

A ja saljem vibre da se problem sto prije rijesi i da vam voznje ne budu vise tako mucne (i u prenesenom i doslovnom smislu)   :Heart:

----------


## enela

> Ali ja mislim da je njemu zbilja zlo,  i da autosjedalicu povezuje s povraćanjem i da zato ne želi u nju.


A zašto onda ne povezuje i auto s povraćanjem?

Slatkici je isto zlo u vožnji. Počelo je kad je imala nekih 7 mjeseci (pedica se čudila, jer, kao, djeci do godinu dana nije nikad mučno). Povraćanje nema nikakve veze s tim kaj pojede i u kojem je autu. Nema veze niti sa sjedalicom (povraćala je u jajetu, povraća i sad u Roemerici). Slavimo kad uspijemo doći do Zg-a (40 km) i nazad bez povraćanja. Nikad ju nisam vadila iz sjedalice zbog povraćanja, podmetnem joj ili pelenu ili vrećicu, tak da ona niti ne očekuje da će se voziti bez sjedalice. Kad smo išli na more, pedica nam je dala fenistil kapi (one bi kao mogle pomoći), ali nisu pomogle. Sjedim pored nje i kad vidim da postaje nervozna, cendrava i da lagano problijedi pripremim pelenu ili vrećicu. Nadam se da će s godinama početi bolje podnositi vožnju, a do tad...

----------


## rokoc

> A zašto onda ne povezuje i auto s povraćanjem?


Povezuje on i auto s povraćanjem, ponekad počne gutati čim se počnemo približavati autu, zato i šizi na sjedalicu i ulazak u auto.

----------


## gita75

Ja sam kao djete imala stravičnih problema s vožnjom u autu. Imam ih i danas, ali uglavnom ja vozim, onda me ne smeta.
Bilo mi je zlo od šalice toplog mlijeka koje bi mi uvalili svako jutro prije vrtića. Vožnja je trajala od Kvatrića do HNK, a ja bi je jedva izdržala.
Onda su počeli primjenjivati drugu taktiku-nema jela, nema pića, dok se voziš pravi se da spavaš (žmiri). To je palilo, to radim i dan danas, ako mi je muka šutim ,žmirim i čekam da dođemo.
Razumijem ono gutanje kad se ide u auto. Ja dan danas gutam kad dođem na autobusni kolodvor. Dovoljno je samo da vidim bus i ide mi slina od muke.

----------


## Deaedi

Jucer sam vidjela srebrni Clio na Ilici, djecak oko 1g. skakuce otraga po sjedalu, mama sjedi s njim..A na autu Rodina naljepnica za AS.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Honey

Jel dobio netko odgovor na mail?

Meni niš nije više stiglo nakon onog prvog.

----------


## ana.m

> Jel dobio netko odgovor na mail?
> 
> Meni niš nije više stiglo nakon onog prvog.


Ja nisam ništa dobila   :Evil or Very Mad:  .
A da ih podsjetimo na pitanje?

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam im poslala ponovo, s time da sam napomenula da je dana tog i tog poslano više itih upita no da ni na jedan nije poslan odgovor pa da ih lijepo molim da li na bar jedan mogu odgovoriti   :Grin:

----------


## krumpiric

ja neću odgovarat jer neznam šta sve da napišem,previše bi toga bilo...
da,ja bi sve strpala u zatvor i srce mi se stisne kad vidim tu dječicu po autima.
Najgore.Toptopova mi je kad vidim skupo auto sa skupom sjedalicom i dijete koje skače u njoj nevezano.Majkuvam  :Mad:  


ispričavam se na radikalnosti  :Embarassed:

----------


## sorciere

> Ja sam im poslala ponovo, s time da sam napomenula da je dana tog i tog poslano više itih upita no da ni na jedan nije poslan odgovor pa da ih lijepo molim da li na bar jedan mogu odgovoriti


ja sam isto poslala ponovo, ali na jednu drugu adresu... na koju sam slala mail o tome kak je slovenski vozač skoro pogazio curicu u savskoj   :Mad:  ! na pješačkom! i otišao dalje...   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## krumpiric

ja sam poslala isto,opet i opet..al...

----------


## sorciere

> ja sam poslala isto,opet i opet..al...


ako ne odgovore - mi ćemo zamolit nekog od novinara da pošalje isti upit   :Wink:   :Grin:  ...

pa da vidimo da li će reagirati...

----------


## Arwen

jeste dobile odgovor meni stigao danas 




> Poštovani !
> 
> > Ministarstvo unutarnjih poslova već 15-ak godina provodi akciju pod nazivom 
> > "Djeca, prijatelji u prometu" usmjerenu na zaštitu djece u prometu i 
> > sprječavanja ugrožavanja njihovih života, a osobito u prvim danima 
> > samostalnog sudjelovanja u prometu.
> > 
> > Policijski službenici bez iznimaka kažnjavaju i vozače koji krše prometne 
> > propise opisane člankom 163. Zakona o sigurnosti prometa na cestama (NN br. 
> ...

----------


## Imga

> Policijski službenici bez iznimaka kažnjavaju i vozače koji krše prometne 
> propise opisane člankom 163. Zakona o sigurnosti prometa na cestama (NN br. 105/04).


moš' mislit...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Arwen

> Policijski službenici bez iznimaka kažnjavaju i vozače koji krše prometne 
> propise opisane člankom 163. Zakona o sigurnosti prometa na cestama (NN br. 105/04).
> 			
> 		
> 
> moš' mislit...


odgovorila sam da znam kako na mom otoku NE kažnjavaju
baš me zanima reakcija

----------


## ana.m

> jeste dobile odgovor meni stigao danas 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Poštovani !
> 
> ...


I meni stgao danas, ovo isto   :Grin:

----------


## clio180

meni još ne!   :Mad:

----------


## Juroslav

Meni doš'o isti takav, čak iste boje!  8)

----------


## spajalica

> Meni doš'o isti takav, čak iste boje!  8)


bome i meni   :Grin:

----------


## spajalica

evo ja i odgovorila   :Grin:  , balerina spava a BC se igra s tetom igralicom, pa imala sam vremena



> Poštovani !
> s citiranim dijelom Vaseg maila se ne bi nikako slozila, na zalost.
> 
> 
>     Policijski službenici bez iznimaka kažnjavaju i vozače koji krše prometne
>     propise opisane člankom 163. Zakona o sigurnosti prometa na cestama (NN br.
>     105/04).
> 
> puno puta sam dozivjela zaustavljanje od strane Vasih sluzbenika, ali nikada, naglasavam nikada nisu pogledali da li je moje djete vezano!!!! ono sto me vise buni je da sam par puta dozivjela da sluzbenici zaustavene automobile radi npr. ugasenih svijetala, a da pri tome djeca veselo skakucu na zadnjem sjedalu istog. kaznu bi roditelji dobijali samo za svijetla ili one opomene, ali za dijete nikada jos nisam dozivjela. raduje me ako se radi na tome, jer to je nacin da se zastiti nase najvece blago koje imamo, djeca. 
> lp spajalica


nisam se tako potpisala ali da sve bude u duhu   :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

Poštovani, 

Policija je sankcionirala vozače i putnike zbog nevezivanja sigurnosnim
pojasom odnosno neprevoženje djece u dječjoj autosjedalici kao i zbog
prijevoza djece mlađe od 12 godina na mjestu suvozača u osobnom
automobilu, a to ćemo činiti i ubuduće.  

S poštovanjem 

Vaša Policijska uprava zagrebačka


 :?  :?  :?

----------


## upornamama

> Juroslav prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni doš'o isti takav, čak iste boje!  8)
> 
> 
> bome i meni


i meni.

----------


## Ailish

ma to je uvijek tako, izmigolje se bez konkretnog odgovora  :Evil or Very Mad:  ... zato već godinama ne slušam emisije tipa Parlament show...

formalno gledajući kažu istinu jer je sigurno pokoja kazna i naplaćena... a to što tih slučajeva bilo za nabrojit na prste su naravno prešutjeli

----------


## mina

Poslala, malo poduže   :Grin:  


" Poštovani, zakonom je propisano: 

2. Vozač osobnog automobila ne smije na prednjem sjedalu prevoziti osobu koja je pod utjecajem alkohola ili droga, dijete mlađe od 12 godina, niti na stražnjem sjedalu dijete mlađe od 5 godina, osim u slučaju kada na stražnjem sjedalu ima pričvršćenu dječju sjedalicu u kojoj dijete mora biti vezano 
3. Novčanom kaznom od 500,00 kuna kaznit će se za prekršaj vozač i druga osoba koja postupi suprotno odredbama ovog članka 

Moje pitanje je zašto policija ne kažnjava vozače koji voze djecu mlađu od 12 godina na prednjem sjedalu, odnosno na stražnjem, a nisu vezana u autosjedalici? 


Svakodnevno viđam više nevezane djece nego vezane, koja skaču po prednjem ili zadnjem sjedalu, sjede vozaču u krilu dok vozi... Svakodnevno viđam i prometnu policiju kako zaustavlja druge automobile zbog neupaljenih svjetla, mobitela... ali nikada još nisam vidjela da je ijedan auto zaustavila i kaznila vozača zbog nevezanog djeteta, a trebali bi primjetii nevezano dijete. Ako primjete da netko vozi s mobitelom u ruci, sigurno mogu primjetiti i vozača koji ima dijete u krilu ili da dijete skače po autu i maše sa zadnjeg stakla...
Srdačan pozdrav od jedne zagrepčanke i nadam se brzom odgovoru i još bržem provođenju zakona, zbog života naše djece koja svakodnevno stradavaju u prometu"



Baš me zanima što će odgovoriti, ali vjerojatno isto kao vama.
Ja viđam stvarno svaki dan i djecu koja skaču i policiju koja stoji ali ih ne zaustavlja. Jesam buljila u ljude, onako baš  :shock:, ljutila se  ali osobno nisam nikom signalizirala najviše mislim zato jer se ne volim svađati a još više se ne volim dovoditi u neugodnu situaciju da me netko ispsuje ili da me netko ne istuče, par puta vidjela kako zbog gluposti ljudi zaustavljaju auto i žele se tuč

----------


## ivana7997

ali ja sam im postavila konkretno pitanje, koliko je kazni naplaceno, a dobila isti odgovor blabla   :Rolling Eyes:  

sad sam pitala koliko je u toj i toj ulici u tom i tom vremenu naplaceno kazni, je li tamo ikad bila patrola, a ako nije, zasto nije.

----------


## sorciere

> Poštovani, 
> 
> Policija je sankcionirala vozače i putnike zbog nevezivanja sigurnosnim
> pojasom odnosno neprevoženje djece u dječjoj autosjedalici kao i zbog
> prijevoza djece mlađe od 12 godina na mjestu suvozača u osobnom
> automobilu, a to ćemo činiti i ubuduće.  
> 
> S poštovanjem 
> 
> ...


Poštovani, 

slažem se s prvim dijelom Vašeg odgovora - tj. da je policija sankcionirala vozače i putnike zbog nevezivanja... i da će to nastaviti... 

NE slažem se s tvrdnjom "odnosno neprevoženje djece u dječjoj autosjedalici...". Svakodnevno u prometu vidim takve situacije. Kad signaliziram roditeljima da djeca nisu vezana - dobivam kao odgovor vrlo nepristojne geste, ili ignoriranje... 

Obzirom da je dosta ljudi uočilo isti problem, ljubazno molim informaciju kome se možemo obratiti za iniciranje akcije edukacije roditelja o važnosti zaštite života njihove djece, odnosno poštivanja ovog dijela zakona.

Srdačan pozdrav,

----------


## clio180

> Poštovani, 
> 
> Policija je sankcionirala vozače i putnike zbog nevezivanja sigurnosnim
> pojasom odnosno neprevoženje djece u dječjoj autosjedalici kao i zbog
> prijevoza djece mlađe od 12 godina na mjestu suvozača u osobnom
> automobilu, a to ćemo činiti i ubuduće.  
> 
> S poštovanjem 
> 
> ...


mislim da smo ih zatrpali meilovima, pa su ispilanim tonom napisali ovaj odgovor. barem mi tako zvuči kad ga čitam!   :Laughing:

----------


## krumpiric

dobih isti glupavi odgovor.

----------


## sorciere

pa idemo im svi odgovoriti da nismo zadovoljni odgovorima... 

ja sigurno nisam...

----------


## inga

I meni je stiglo isto, samo je kod mene to otislo direktno u junk mail. Pametni hotmail.   :Grin:

----------


## kajsa

evo koji sam odgovor ja dobila:




> Poštovani !
> 
> Ministarstvo unutarnjih poslova već 15-ak godina provodi akciju pod nazivom
> "Djeca, prijatelji u prometu" usmjerenu na zaštitu djece u prometu i
> sprječavanja ugrožavanja njihovih života, a osobito u prvim danima
> samostalnog sudjelovanja u prometu.
> 
> Policijski službenici bez iznimaka kažnjavaju i vozače koji krše prometne
> propise opisane člankom 163. Zakona o sigurnosti prometa na cestama (NN br.
> ...

----------


## enela

Evo, ja baš danas vidjela jednu "sretnu obitelj": mama na stražnjem sjedalu, a klinac od nekih 4-5 godina skakuće na prednjem  :shock:

----------


## sorciere

kajsa - to je akcija koju provode za djecu pješake... ali nigdje nisam vidjela sliku autosjedalice, ili čula da se spominje sigurna vožnja djece u autu...   :Mad:

----------


## clio180

dobila isti glupast odgovor! i šta im je trebalo toliko dana da nam sastave i pošalju tih par rečenica?

----------


## Moover

i meni bude žao djece što imaju takve nemarne roditelje, ali kako vi znate da policija ne kažnjava? Stojite pored njih dok rade kontrolu?

----------


## litala

dobila sam odgovor i zatrazilla da mi konkretne brojke jave, koliko je kaznjeno u godinu dana onih koji su neprimjereno vozali djecu a koliko u istom period u onih koji se nisu i sami vezali...

vidjet cemo...

----------


## spajalica

mene zaustavili radi svjetala i jos jedne radi istog, klinac skakutao na zadnjem sjedalu a dali im samo opomenu radi svejtala. eto sto bi s reklo ja bila vidjela.

----------


## otocanka

> dobila sam odgovor i zatrazilla da mi konkretne brojke jave, koliko je kaznjeno u godinu dana onih koji su neprimjereno vozali djecu a koliko u istom period u onih koji se nisu i sami vezali...
> 
> vidjet cemo...


To sam im pitanje postavila prvi puta i dobila ovaj smješan odgovor   :Rolling Eyes:  .

Poslala sam novi odgovor (a dobili su i malu "lekciju - pitanje koliko - odgovor toliko   :Grin:  ). 

Moover, na žalost, puno mojih poznanika ne vozi djecu u sjedalicama i propisno vezanu  :Sad:  , a nitko od njih nije dobio kaznu - nikada. Znam konkretan primjer kada su roditeljima naplatili kaznu za nevezanje, a (nevezanog) kikića na zadnjem sjedalu policajac nije ni pogledao (a kamoli im naplatio kaznu)   :Mad:  .

----------


## Moover

Ja da sam zakon, sve bih prekršajne kazne povećao za 3 puta...

----------


## Arwen

> i meni bude žao djece što imaju takve nemarne roditelje, ali kako vi znate da policija ne kažnjava? Stojite pored njih dok rade kontrolu?


pa ne stojim ali s kime god pričam i kad izgubim normalne argumente
o upotrebi AS upotrijebim;ali to vam je kazna od 500kn
samo mi se posprdno nasmiju i kažu zaustavili su me xy puta i nikad nisam dobio kaznu pa čak ni opomenu za AS 
a znam osobno par policajaca koji imaju djecu od 18mj,2g,7g niti ih vežu niti uopće imaju AS u autu
jedan se čak svađao sa mnom da je dijete najsigurnije kad samo sjedi
na sicu, može i prednjem jer pri sudaru samo sklizne na pod   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sorciere

stigao mi još jedan odgovor:

Poštovani !

Ministarstvo unutarnjih poslova već 15-ak godina provodi akciju pod nazivom 
"Djeca, prijatelji u prometu" usmjerenu na zaštitu djece u prometu i  sprječavanja ugrožavanja njihovih života, a osobito u prvim danima 
samostalnog sudjelovanja u prometu.

Policijski službenici bez iznimaka kažnjavaju i vozače koji krše prometne 
propise opisane člankom 163. Zakona o sigurnosti prometa na cestama (NN br. 105/04).

 S poštovanjem,

Odjel za odnose s javnošću


moj odgovor njima:

Poštovani, 

zahvaljujem na odgovoru.

U Vašoj akciji "Djeca, prijatelji u prometu" već dugo se nije vidjelo ništa što bi upućivalo na djecu U AUTOMOBILU. Samo na djecu u prometu.

Zašto više nema spotova tipa "pametni znaju čemu služi pojas"???? Zašto se roditelje ne educira o tome da je djecu potrebno vezati u autosjedalicama, i na stražnjem sjedalu?????

Redovno pratim crnu kroniku... I u Zagrebu i van njega - spominju se djeca koja su stradala - jer nisu bila vezana. Neka od njih - na žalost - više nisu među nama. 

Naime, u svojoj okolini, a i vožnjom po prometnicama, vrlo često uočavam djecu koja skakuću po stražnjem sjedalu - a ono najtragičnije je - da AUTOSJEDALICA NEMA!!!

Znam slučaj petogodišnje djevojčice koja je na taj način ostala bez bubrega (prilikom sudara pala je pod sjedalo). Čitala sam o dvije bebe koje su bile samo polegnute u svoje sjedalice - i smrtno su stradale. Dječak koji je stradao negdje na Ravnicama (srećom samo s ozljedom) - nije bio vezan. 

Roditelji kojima signaliziram iz svog auta da im djeca nisu vezana - pokazuju mi ružne geste ili me ignoriraju. 

Svako jutro - gledam kako roditelji dovoze nevezanu djecu u jaslice i vrtiće. Kako odlaze u shopping centre - bez AS... 

KOLIKO DJECE TREBA POGINUTI ZBOG KRŠENJA PROPISA????

Ako roditelji nemaju savjesti - očito ih treba upozoriti kroz novčanik... 
Znam da i kod Vas postoje statistike o prometnim prekršajima. 

Zanima me koliko vozača je ove godine kažnjeno zbog ugrožavanja života svoje djece na takav način????

Ukoliko mi Vi ne možete dati taj podatak - ljubazno molim da me uputite na nekog tko može.

----------


## clio180

:Klap:

----------


## kajsa

> Ja da sam zakon, sve bih prekršajne kazne povećao za 3 puta...


šta ti vrijedi zakon i veće kazne kad se zakon ne provodi? 
nažalost, u Hrvatskoj postoji još puno zakonskih odredbi koje nitko ne kažnjava.

----------


## Moover

> Moover prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja da sam zakon, sve bih prekršajne kazne povećao za 3 puta...
> 
> 
> šta ti vrijedi zakon i veće kazne kad se zakon ne provodi? 
> nažalost, u Hrvatskoj postoji još puno zakonskih odredbi koje nitko ne kažnjava.


Paaa, ako uzmeš u obzir da se 90% nacije veže i pali svjetla u autu isključivo zbog kazni, a ne zbog sigurnosti, onda bi većinu njih još veće kazne natjerale i na poštivanje svih ostalih propisa...

e, sad, drugi par opanaka je provođenje zakona i kažnjavanje... o tome je već mnogo knjiga napisano i ne bih trenutno htio mnogo pisati o tome...

----------


## mina

> meni bude žao djece što imaju takve nemarne roditelje, ali kako vi znate da policija ne kažnjava? Stojite pored njih dok rade kontrolu?


Recimo da stojim...
Većinu dana sam u autu i već napamet znam gdje i otprilike kad stoji policija i prođem kraj njih bar 5-10x dnevno,
I naravno da vidim da kraj njih prolaze auti u kojima djeca skaču ali ih ne zaustavljaju. Viđala sam i tatu i troje djece vrtićke dobi na prednjem sjedalu kraj njega... i svako malo netko s klincem za volanom...

A tek da se malo motorom provezu kroz kolonu ljeti kad se djeca naginju kroz otvorene prozore da imam feeling da će meni upasti u auto ili kad glavice vire kroz šibere...

Da, znam da ih ne kažnjavaju.
Što vidjela svojim očima, a još više čula... od onih koji ne vežu djecu
Nekad mi dođe da imam spremnu kameru i snimam, al trebala bi potrefiti kad MM može sa mnom da vozi...

A tek kad bi stajali svako jutro i popodne pred vrtićima začas bi napunili blagajnu




> šta ti vrijedi zakon i veće kazne kad se zakon ne provodi?


potpisujem

----------


## sorciere

tko mi je ukrao ideju? ha????   :Mad:  

ovo su mi napisali:


Poštovani,

Možete se obratiti Ivani Zanze iz Udruge Roda koja već provodi takve
akcije na telefon 6177-500 ili 091/5863-717.

S poštovanjem

PUZ


 :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## mina

:Laughing:  

Zna se: svi putevi vode do Rode   :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

Poštovani, 

zahvaljujem na odgovoru. 

Vrlo rado ću u ovoj akciji stati rame uz rame s Udrugom (nisam članica), jer akcija doista zaslužuje angažman i pozornost (iako ih za sada nema onoliko koliko bi trebalo).

Drago mi je što ste upoznati s aktivnostima Udruge, no smatram da bi bilo izuzetno korisno da se i na službenim stranicama MUP-a nađe bar kratka obavijest o tome gdje i kada se mogu staviti i provjeriti autosjedalice... 

Koliko mi je poznato - Udruga RODA to radi besplatno. 

Srdačan pozdrav, 


 :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Tiwi

Meni danas stigao odgovor na postavljeno pitanje   :Smile:  

Dakle, ja sam uz klasičnu konstataciju o malom broju djece koja se prevoze u AS, postavila pitanje koliko je konkretno vozača ove godine prekršajno prijavljeno ili platilo kaznu zbog nevezanja djece tj nepropisnog prevoženja djece u automobilu. Tak nekak - više se ne sjećam. 

Odgovor:

_Poštovani,

Zakonom o prijevozu u cestovnom prometu propisano je da nadzor ne
provodi Ministarstvo unutarnjih poslova već Ministarstvo mora, turizma,
prometa i razvitka, a licencija za obavljanje prijevoza djece nakon
provjere daje nadležni Ured Grada Zagreba. Nadzor prijevoza osoba u
vozilima pa i prijevoz djece u osobnim automobilima provodi Ministartvo
unutarnjih poslova. Na području Policijske uprave zagrebačke u prvih 10
mjeseci ove godine utvrđeno je oko 16 500 prekršaja nevezivanja
sigurnosnim pojasom vozača i putnika te neprevoženja djece do 5 godina
starosti u dječjim autosjedalicama.
Prekršaj mogu sukladno Zakonu o prekršajima prijaviti samo policija i
oštećenik, odnosno svjedok ne može prijaviti prekršaj.

S poštovanjem

Vaša Policijska uprava zagrebačka
_

----------


## mina

> Na području Policijske uprave zagrebačke u prvih 10 
> mjeseci ove godine utvrđeno je oko 16 500 prekršaja nevezivanja 
> sigurnosnim pojasom vozača i putnika te neprevoženja djece do 5 godina 
> starosti u dječjim autosjedalicama.


Sorry, ali moram iskomentirat da je od toga sigurno 16 499 kažnjenih vozača zato što on sam nije bio vezan i možda jedan jedini izuzetak koji nije propisno vezao dijete

----------


## Tiwi

A dobro, ne bih se ja sad bacala u slobodnu procjenu. 
Ja recimo znam znam za područje grada Samobora. Nije neka brojka ali ipak je 30-ak naplaćenih kazni.

----------


## Tea

ja sam isto mupu poslala mail, ali sam dole stavila ovako :
_Poštovani, zakonom je propisano: 

2. Vozač osobnog automobila ne smije na prednjem sjedalu prevoziti osobu koja je pod utjecajem alkohola ili droga, dijete mlađe od 12 godina, niti na stražnjem sjedalu dijete mlađe od 5 godina, osim u slučaju kada na stražnjem sjedalu ima pričvršćenu dječju sjedalicu u kojoj dijete mora biti vezano 
3. Novčanom kaznom od 500,00 kuna kaznit će se za prekršaj vozač i druga osoba koja postupi suprotno odredbama ovog članka 

Zašto policija ne kažnjava vozače koji voze djecu mlađu od 12 godina na prednjem sjedalu, odnosno na stražnjem - a da nisu vezana ili vezana u autosjedalici???_ 
_pozdrav, 
TB_

što vrijedi ako oni dijete samo stave u AS, eto kao ukras! 

jel šaljemo dalje hak-u ili ne? ako da, što šaljete?

----------


## Tea

_ne ispravno vezana u autosjedalici_ (zaboravila sam dopisati na gornji tekst jer sam ga ručno dopisivala)   :Embarassed:

----------


## Mejra's mommy

Nisam se susrela sa takvima. Ovdje je obavezno po zakonu. ALI cesto vidm mame kako diplaju (puse) u autu sa malom bebom odzada. :?

Nisam nikada signalizirala, ne usudim se...

----------


## sorciere

Poštovani, 

Možete se obratiti Ivani Zanze iz Udruge Roda koja već provodi takve 
akcije na telefon 6177-500 ili 091/5863-717. 

S poštovanjem 

PUZ 


*molim dotičnu gospođu da se obrati svekolikom pučanstvu, i objavi kakva je akcija pokrenuta, kako bismo ju mogli podržati.

hvala  *

----------


## MGrubi

> Potovani !
> 
> 
> 
> Ministarstvo unutarnjih poslova već 15-ak godina provodi akciju pod nazivom
> "Djeca, prijatelji u prometu" usmjerenu na zatitu djece u prometu i
> sprječavanja ugroavanja njihovih ivota, a osobito u prvim danima
> samostalnog sudjelovanja u prometu.
> 
> ...


9.11.

----------


## Joe

Evo baš sam pročitala da je sinoć poginula dvogodišnja curica na autocesti zagreb lipovac. Ispala je iz auta... naravno ne bi ispala da je bila vezana...

----------


## anjica

> Poštovani !
> 
> 
> 
> Ministarstvo unutarnjih poslova već 15-ak godina provodi akciju pod nazivom
> "Djeca, prijatelji u prometu" usmjerenu na zaštitu djece u prometu i
> sprječavanja ugrožavanja njihovih života, a osobito u prvim danima
> samostalnog sudjelovanja u prometu.
> 
> ...


i meni stigao identican odgovor 9.11.

----------


## buca

> Evo baš sam pročitala da je sinoć poginula dvogodišnja curica na autocesti zagreb lipovac. Ispala je iz auta... naravno ne bi ispala da je bila vezana...


to sam se ja pitala.je li moguće da je ispala ako je bila vezana u autosjedalici?pretužno je to  :Sad:

----------


## Joe

+ uvjerena sam da bi ovi roditelji bili jako zahvalni da ih se sustavno obvezivalo da vežu svoje dijete.

----------


## otocanka

> Joe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo baš sam pročitala da je sinoć poginula dvogodišnja curica na autocesti zagreb lipovac. Ispala je iz auta... naravno ne bi ispala da je bila vezana...
> 
> 
> to sam se ja pitala.je li moguće da je ispala ako je bila vezana u autosjedalici?pretužno je to


Ako je na fotki koja je objavljena u Jutarnjem, auto u kojem se nalazila  slovenska obitelj (tj. malena), mislim da nije moguće instalirati sjedalicu u taj auto. To je dostavno vozilo (nije li takav tip vozila  prvenstveno dvosjed?). :/

----------


## MGrubi

> buca prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Joe prvotno napisa
> ...


kombi? to su trosjedi 
ali imaju pojaseve , dakle možeš montirati AS 
no prednji sicevi su opasni zbog airbag-a

----------


## otocanka

> otocanka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  buca prvotno napisa
> ...


Nije kombi nego Combo, i dvosjed je (nađoh na Googlu). Znači da je majka malenu držala u krilu  :Crying or Very sad:  
Mislila sam da slovenski policajci provode prometne zakone bolje od naših  :/

----------


## MGrubi

je provode, na hr tablicama

----------


## mina

Ja se uvijek za strance pitam kak uspiju preći granicu a da ih nitko ne vidi da dijete nije u sjedalici

 :Crying or Very sad:    za dijete, možda  :shock:  i dobro napisani članci malo   :Idea:   pamet roditeljima koji dosad nisu vezali djecu. ja zapravo baš i ne pratim tisak i ne znam kak novinari pišu, nadam se da ima oih koji navedu da je dijete bilo vezano ne bi poginulo




> je provode, na hr tablicama


X

----------


## Antonia

> + uvjerena sam da bi ovi roditelji bili jako zahvalni da ih se sustavno obvezivalo da vežu svoje dijete.


da, sigurno   :Rolling Eyes:   Naime, vozač auta u kojem je mama čuvala curicu u krilu nema položen vozački ispit.

----------


## sorciere

Poštovani, 

izgubljen je život još jednog malog anđela:

"ZAGREB - P. L. koja je uskoro trebala proslaviti svoj drugi rođendan ispala je iz Opel Corse combo i na mjestu preminula na 48. kilometru autoceste Zagreb - Lipovac nedaleko od naplatnih kućica Ivanja Reka danas nekoliko minuta prije 4 sata. 

Njezina majka Mirjana L. (24), koja ju je držala u krilu, s njom je ispala iz auta te je teško ozlijeđena."

Vožnja na prednjem sjedalu, bez autosjedalice, očito i bez vezanja... 

Kada će se početi primjenjivati sankcije za neodgovorne roditelje??? 

Srdačan pozdrav,

----------


## anjica

hocemo opet svi slati coporativno isti mail

----------


## sorciere

> hocemo opet svi slati coporativno isti mail


šaljite... treba ih zatrpati, možda nešto poduzmu...   :Mad:

----------


## MGrubi

http://dnevnik.hr/naslovnica/vijesti...1115_30544.php

----------


## ana.m

:Crying or Very sad:  
Ja sam opet poslala jedan upit s naglaskom na ovu nesreću. 
Baš me zanima odgovor...

----------


## Tea

evo i ja sam opet poslala ovo gore! 
jako tužno   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mina

Poštovani, 

još jedno dijete poginulo je na našim cestama: 

"ZAGREB - P. L. koja je uskoro trebala proslaviti svoj drugi rođendan ispala je iz Opel Corse combo i na mjestu preminula na 48. kilometru autoceste Zagreb - Lipovac nedaleko od naplatnih kućica Ivanja Reka. 

Njezina majka Mirjana L. (24), koja ju je držala u krilu, s njom je ispala iz auta te je teško ozlijeđena." 

Dijete se vozilo na prednjem sjedalu, bez autosjedalice, očito i bez vezanja... 

Kada će se početi primjenjivati sankcije za neodgovorne roditelje??? 


Evo i ja poslah, a još nisam dobila odgovor ni na prvo

----------


## anjica

dobila sam danas odgovor od MUP-a



> Poštovana,
> 
> Pokazatelji stradavanja djece, unatrag nekoliko godina pokazuju trend
> smanjivanja najtežeg njihovog stradavanja, što je u svakom slučaju dobro,
> ali ono što nije dobro je promijenjena struktura stradale djece prema
> njihovom svojstvu kao sudionika u prometnim nesrećama.
> 
> Naime, prije petnaestak godina, najviše je djece stradavalo u svojstvu
> pješaka. Danas najviše stradavaju kao putnici u vozilima. Podatak o velikom
> ...

----------


## spajalica

i ja isi idgovor dobila prije 49 min, od rijeci do rijeci. sta oni salju tipizirane odgovore   :Rolling Eyes:  ?

----------


## Juroslav

Me 2, i još sam ga mislil prvi zalijepiti ovdje pa me anjica pretekla.

----------


## anjica

> Me 2, i još sam ga mislil prvi zalijepiti ovdje pa me anjica pretekla.


  :Grin:

----------


## otocanka

> Me 2


Kaj da   :Rolling Eyes:   ili   :Grin:  .

----------


## Ancica

Ja cu ici pozitivom i reci da mi je odgovor dobar i da mi daje feeling da imamo neke temelje na kojima mozemo dalje graditi. U kontekstu onoga sto svakodnevno cujemo i vidimo, moja je nada da unutar MUP-a postoji osjetljivost na ovaj problem bila vrlo mala.

U stvari me ovaj rezime bas razveselio jer mi daje puno nade.

Ne brine me sto su svi dobili isti odgovor.

Al hvala svima vama na vasoj angaziranosti, da je nije bilo, niti ovog odgovora ne bi bilo pa niti (meni) nade. Samo tako nastavite   :Heart: 

A i mi cemo unutar Rode, vec su neki planovi u pripremama za ovaj kontekst problema.

----------


## sorciere

osim odgovora koji je netko kopirao gore, dobila sam i ovaj:

Poštovana,

U vezi Vašeg pitanja "Zanima me koliko vozača je ove godine kažnjeno zbog 
ugrožavanja života svoje djece na takav način????" nadopunjujemo naš 
današnji odgovor informacijom da Ministarstvo unutarnjih poslova nema 
navedeni statistički podatak, odnosno da se za dobivanje odgovora obratite 
Ministarstvu financija i Ministarstvu pravosuđa.

S poštovanjem,
Odjel za odnose s javnošću

----------


## Tea

> Me 2, i još sam ga mislil prvi zalijepiti ovdje pa me anjica pretekla.


i ja ga htjela ponosno prikeljiti. ajd bar nešto!  :/

----------


## ana.m

I ja sam dobila taj odgovor   :Grin:

----------


## Arwen

i ja upravo dobila isti odgovor

----------


## mina

Ja upravo čitam meilove i dođoh ovamo copypejstat odgovor kad vidjeh da ste svi već dobili isti

Ali dobro, bar su skužili da ima dosta ljudi koji su zabrinuti i koji se zgražaju nad razno-raznim načinima prijevoza djece... i da je to veliki problem




> po pristigloj elektroničkoj pošti, u 
> kojoj ističete svoje zgražanje nad velikim brojem uočenih neodgovornih 
> odraslih osoba, odnosno roditelja, koji svoju djecu prevoze na razno-razne 
> načine, jasno je da se ovdje radi o širem društvenom problemu

----------


## upornamama

Da, uvijek smo zabrinuti mi koji svoju djecu uredno vežemo u AS...

----------


## sorciere

> Da, uvijek smo zabrinuti mi koji svoju djecu uredno vežemo u AS...


ja svoju više ne vežem u AS   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

a ipak sam zabrinuta   :Wink:

----------


## upornamama

Evo, kako nema pomaka, ja sam poslala mail i lokalnoj policijskoj postaji. Možda bi se ipak netko mrdnuo kad bismo svi poslali mail u "svoju" policijsku upravu.

----------


## Tsumami

Rodino otvoreno pismo o AS - nažalost, čini mi se da po novinama i TV nema baš nekih osvrta na to. Jesam u pravu, ili sam propustila nešto? (U izolaciji sam već cca 11 mjeseci jer mi beba ide spavati u 19:30 kad počinje Dnevnik, a ostale informativne emisije isto ne stignem pratiti; novine prelistam kad stignem, ali ne vidjeh ništa o Rodinom pismu).

----------


## Tsumami

Rodino otvoreno pismo o AS - nažalost, čini mi se da po novinama i TV nema baš nekih osvrta na to. Jesam u pravu, ili sam propustila nešto? (U izolaciji sam već cca 11 mjeseci jer mi beba ide spavati u 19:30 kad počinje Dnevnik, a ostale informativne emisije isto ne stignem pratiti; novine prelistam kad stignem, ali ne vidjeh ništa o Rodinom pismu).

----------


## mali karlo

poznanici moje prijateljice su sa troje djece  od 3, 6 i 8 god išli na put dug 12 sati i niti jedni dijete nema as, a on je policajac i ona medicinska sestra

----------


## mama courage

i ja sam ovo ljeto upoznala obitelj čija djeca nisu bila vezana... također on policajac, iz beograda. kad su vidjeli kako se mali bez pogovora veže u mom autu, odlučili su biti dosljedniji u tome. ja to smatram svojim velikim uspjehom. na fin način sam im dala do znanja gdje griješe, nisam se zgražala niti napadala, niti pravila face, samo sam rekla da ako će se voziti u mom autu - mora biti vezan jer u protivnom prolijeće kroz šoferšajbu i kad vozim 50 km/h i on bez pogovora se dao vezati... čak mi je i sam jednom rekao: moraš me vezati. roditelji su ostali  :shock: 

što volim te roditelje koji vele: ma neće on/a... ma šta neće... tko ga/ju pita ?!?   :Razz:   :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

Poginula 5-omjesečna beba, druga se bori za život

I opet se dogodilo   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  .
Pa dobro koliko još dječice treba stradati?
Ne piše ništa o tome jesu bila vezana ili nisu ali ako je u autu bilo 4 odrasle osobe i dvije bebe, bebe nikako nisu mogle biti u sjedalicama...  :Mad:

----------


## tibica

A ja se pravdam svojima što želim kupiti drugu AS.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## upornamama

> A ja se pravdam svojima što želim kupiti drugu AS.


Moooolim???? :shock:

----------


## tibica

> tibica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ja se pravdam svojima što želim kupiti drugu AS.  
> 
> 
> Moooolim???? :shock:


Ma! Upravo sam rekla MM-u da tema nije otvorena za raspravu. Ne mogu vjerovati da me bar on ne može podržati kad su već svi ostali zatucani do pakla.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ana.m

Jeste gledali dnevnik na RTL-u sada? Udruga RODA i naša draga A.   :Kiss:  o AS i nepoštivanju zakona.  :D .
Ovakvih bi stvari trebalo biti sve više i više....

----------


## ana.m

http://www.vecernji.hr/newsroom/blac...68477/index.do

----------


## rinama

> A ja se pravdam svojima što želim kupiti drugu AS.


Da to je najžalosnije od svega, jer kao jako je bitno dal dijete ima npr.kinderbet, a za AS uvijek moramo tražiti neka specijalna opravdanja.
I mene gledaju u čudu i to moja vlastita obitelj i najvjerovatnije misle koja sam ovca kad sam dala tolike novce za to, ali fučka mi se, nisam ni MM-u rekla da idem kupiti, neg sam otišla i dopeljala ih doma, pa taman slušala prodike sto godina.
Zašto to nikako da sjedne u tim glavama, kolika je to hrabrost vozit dijete nevezano i opravdavat se rijećima: ma neće baš nama!  :Sad:

----------


## upornamama

> upornamama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  tibica prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Love:

----------


## Tea

jučer, baš kad su na vijestima govorili o ovom tragičnom događaju, bili su suprugovi starci kod nas, i pred njima sam točno rekla- da su djeca bila vezana, ovo se vjerojatno ne bi dogodilo- osuđujuči roditelje koji voze tako djecu u krilu. oni su me samo pogledali i valjda mala razmislili o tome. (inaće su isto mišljenja, što će AS i vezanj, dobro je njima u krilu)- sva sreća pa se ne voze sa njima. 

tužno, tužno, tužno   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## upornamama

> Evo, kako nema pomaka, ja sam poslala mail i lokalnoj policijskoj postaji. Možda bi se ipak netko mrdnuo kad bismo svi poslali mail u "svoju" policijsku upravu.


Vita jela-zelen bor, meni nikako da stigne odgovor.  :Cekam:

----------


## Adrijana

Stiglo danas na mail:

Poštovana,

Kako smo već odgovarali:
Pokazatelji stradavanja djece, unatrag nekoliko godina pokazuju trend 
smanjivanja najtežeg njihovog stradavanja, što je u svakom slučaju dobro, ali ono što nije dobro je promijenjena struktura stradale djece prema njihovom svojstvu kao sudionika u prometnim nesrećama.

Naime, prije petnaestak godina, najviše je djece stradavalo u svojstvu 
pješaka. Danas najviše stradavaju kao putnici u vozilima. Podatak o velikom smanjenju stradavanja djece pješaka, a isto tako i djece vozača, pokazuje nam da je uporni i sistematski rad policije, ponajviše sa školskom djecom, kroz provođenje niza preventivno-promidžbenih aktivnosti kroz akciju "Djeca,prijatelji u prometu" Nacionalnog programa sigurnosti cestovnog prometa,donio rezultate. Isto tako, kroz spomenute aktivnosti, a i u radu s djecom predškolskog uzrasta, apelira se na roditelje da djecu u vozilima prevoze isključivo u i na mjestima propisanim u zakonskim odredbama.

U vezi s navedenim, podsjećamo na nedavno provedenu promidžbenu kampanju "Kopčaš?", čiji je cilj bio animiranje svih sudionika u prometu koji se prevoze motornim vozilima da obavezno koriste sigurnosne pojase, kako one ugrađene u vozilima, tako i obvezno vezanje djece u sjedalicama pričvršćenima za sjedala u vozilima.

Isto tako, obavještavamo Vas da je policija tijekom 2006. godine, na 
području cijele Republike Hrvatske, evidentirala 904 prekršaja opisanog u 
stavku 2. članka 163. Zakona o sigurnosti prometa na cestama, odnosno 
kršenja odredbe koja zabranjuje prevoženje djece do 12 godina starosti na prednjem sjedalu osobnog automobila, a na stražnjem sjedalu djece do pet godina starosti izvan dječje sjedalice. Za devet mjeseci ove, 2007. godine, takvih je prekršaja evidentirano 775.

To nije prevelik broj, ali budući da je ljudskoj naravi, barem deklarativno, 
briga za djecu prva i najveća zadaća, a po pristigloj elektroničkoj pošti, u 
kojoj ističete svoje zgražanje nad velikim brojem uočenih neodgovornih 
odraslih osoba, odnosno roditelja, koji svoju djecu prevoze na razno-razne načine, jasno je da se ovdje radi o širem društvenom problemu, s kojim se treba pozabaviti cijeli niz subjekata i stručnjaka, s ciljem podizanja razine svijesti onih koji su odgovorni za dobrobit djece. Isto tako, jasno je da samo represivno djelovanje policije ne može dugoročno promijeniti stvari na bolje.

Naposljetku, zahvaljujemo Vam što ukazujete na ovaj očito prisutan i vrlo 
ozbiljan problem te iskazujemo opredijeljenost policije da i kroz buduće 
preventivno-promidžbene i represivne aktivnosti posebnu pozornost posvećuje ovakvom, najblaže rečeno, neodgovornom ponašanju odraslih, sa svrhom njegovog minoriziranja, odnosno svođenja na zanemariv broj.

S poštovanjem,

Odjel za odnose s javnošću

----------


## anjica

to im je sablonski odgovor, prosli mjesec nas je vecina dobila isti

----------


## daddycool

kad bi im bar glasnogovornica ALJ znala kako glasi famozni članak 163 a ne da se onako blamira na televiziji. tužno je da grupa roditelja bolje poznaje zakon od osobe koja predstavlja policiju javnosti.

----------


## suncokret

900 prekršaja bi skupili u mojoj općini od tisuću stanovnika u manje od mjesec dana kad bi uopće obraćali na djecu u autima pažnju, a ne na području cijele Hrvatske.Najlakše je nekorištenje sjedalica proglasiti širim društvenim problemom i gotovo.
Da ima volje za par tjedana bi se broj djece koja se voze ko krumpiri mogao smanjiti za pola.Žalosno je što nikome ko bi mogao nešto važnije napraviti nije stalo...

----------


## Tea

isti odgovor dobilo pola foruma   :Grin:   :Wink:  

štaš´  kad nemaju drugi izgovor i opravdanje  , dobro da su išta napisali, a najsretnija bi bila da su nešto i sproveli u djelo :/

----------


## sorciere

> isti odgovor dobilo pola foruma


nema veze   :Grin:  . ali su bar morali odgovorit na brdo mailova...

a sad na topik za novinar(k)e - i kopirat one linkove na glas istre - pa im OPET slati mailove....

----------


## gitulja

Moram ovu temu vratiti na početak. Ovih dana gužva za poludit, a nevezane djece na sve strane. Idem ja prekjučer kući s posla, pokupim G, vežem ju u AS i idemo nas dvije. Čekamo na semaforu na HBZ, kad pored nas mama vezana, sa dvije male curice bez AS u autu. Još da sve bude bolje, mama skreće i tipka po mobitelu. Ja ludim, najradje bih joj na auto skočila. A onda jučer na Slavonskoj, starije dijete sjedi otraga, naravno AS ni traga, a mlađe (oko 18 mjeseci) naprijed u maminom krilu. Da stvar bude gora ne sjedi, glavica tik do ploče ispred suvozača. 
Kako promijeniti mentalitet ljudi? Ovo je strašno!!!

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ma je li ovako nešto moguće?!

http://24sata.hr/index.php?cmd=show_...tekst_id=43109

Ovo je čisti pokušaj ubojstva... Što reći. Srećom je mala ok.

----------


## leonisa

nemas pojma koliko sam ih se nagledala.
nekad ni odrasla osoba nema, ali mi je za nevjerovat koliko puta vidim da odrasla ima a dijete iza/ispred nema  :Sad:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ali pazi, nije u pitanju "samo" kaciga i sedmogodišnje dijete na skuteru, već je i skuter neregistriran i brzina je bila neprilagođena!! :shock:  :shock:

----------


## marta

Gore od toga je samo dvoje djece na skuteru...

----------


## tweety

Baš tako Marta!
Prije nekoliko godina, jedna djevojčica na Krku, nije imala sreće kao ova iz jučerašnje priče.
Tata je na motoriću vozio nju i brata i f....ing vreću krumpira........  :Sad:  
Nadam se da je preslatkici među anđelima dobro.
Ne sjećam se da se u medijima itko zgražao.

----------


## loptica

Evo sad sam vidjela temu i moram reagirati i složiti se sa vama. Niti ja ne mogu ostati hladne glave kada vidim koliko su ljudi neodgovorni prema vlastitoj djeci.





> poznanici moje prijateljice su sa troje djece  od 3, 6 i 8 god išli na put dug 12 sati i niti jedni dijete nema as, a on je policajac i ona medicinska sestra


Mi imamo prijatelje, oboje VSS, ona liječnica - djeca se od cca 4,5 godine ne voze u AS jer su ju prerasli  :shock: , a da stvar bude gora često ih vidim kako ih voze na prednjem sjedalu, naravno nevezane.

----------

